# Let's talk about your cubing preferences



## rubiknewbie (Nov 10, 2009)

What you like and dislike. 

For me,

Likes/often used:
* <RU> triggers - RUR, RUR'U', RU'R'U, RU2'R', RUR'U etc
* R'FRF' - used often in F2L and last layer
* d turns (double-layer) - often use to avoid cube rotations
* Intuitive F2L
* Empty slots
* F2L pairs with corner at top layer
* Algorithms that don't need empty slot and cube rotations
* Easy to remember algorithms
* White cross - only way I can do it
* Cross on bottom - used to hate, now only use it
* Edge and corner-oriented OLLs - except OLL 23 (superman?)
* OLL43,44,45,47,48,51 (the steals)

Neutral:
* <rU> and <lU> triggers - make many OLLs easy to remember but can't finger-trick well
* u turns (double-layer) - use in cross often and hoping to use in shortcuts
* Right hand shortcuts - nice to have but not compulsory, often miss
* Keyholes - want to use but often miss (need to convert to likes)
* Left hand - not very nimble but can do basic tasks and many OLL/PLLs though not as fast as right hand

Dislikes/seldom used:
* <MU> triggers (need to work on it) - risky for me
* <FU> triggers - especially FU or UF (FU'/U'F is better) often would prefer cube rotation
* D turns - only use in cross and selected OLLs/PLLs, weaker than average
* E or S slice
* F2L pairs with corner at bottom layer, slow in recognising
* Multislotting or simultaneous insertion
* Shortcuts that are not finger-trick friendly
* Executing OLL1, 55 (the last OLLs I learn)
* Recognising OLL49,50,53,54 (so similar), OLL29,30,41,42, OLL9,10,35
* N permutations - improving but still learning
* X-cross or tracking 1st slot during inspection - will mess up big time
* Lockups
* 1-handed cubing - how do you do U with left hand?!

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

Like:

Cubes that are super fast, and don't pop.
Cubes that are loud, and feel crisp.
Simple LL cases.
ZB method.
H perm.
LL skips.

Dislike:

Those annoying youtube kids who ask for subs, but aren't even sub-20.
Stupid cube reviews by kids who aren't even sub-20.
Complacency.
Pointless criticism.
The fact that cubes wear out over time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

Like:
square-1
even-ordered cubes
PBL skips
SS METHOD
EPLLs
finally having 4lll on megaminx
R2 F2 R2 with no AUF
finally having a good alg for 2bar in front

Dislike:
A perms
building a layer then not knowing the CLL
5-move separation
The fact that I know just half of too many methods
How all my 3x3s suck
That my 4BLD accuracy is like 4%
and everything cubes=life dislikes.


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Like:
> 
> Cubes that are super fast, and don't pop.
> Cubes that are loud, and feel crisp.
> ...


I think sub 30 is a better place. If your not sub 30, your kind of a noob.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Like:
> ...



Ntrly. Like, when you get faster, you consider faster times to be noob, Like, don't take any offence, but I consider times 15 and above to be slowish. (Not by me, by other people)


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

Ooooh, Felix is one post away from 2k!~


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...


Yeah I get what your saying.



likes: Great cubes 
making videos, and watching videos
Smooth, slighty creamy feeling cubes
CORNER CUTTING
getting H-perm
my diy/storebought hybrid

noncubing likes: skating, watching ranters (I luvs opinions), youtube poop.

Dislikes: EFFING POPS!!!!
extreme, 3-second-losing lockups
the people on youtube who act like they know everything about cubing, when they're PB is only like 1:56.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 10, 2009)

Likes: 
Cubes that don't lockup, even if a little misaligned. 
Using my left index finger to do U in finger tricks.
Having no stickers as the color of my last layer instead of yellow, making my cube half a "F2L cube".

Dislikes: 
Failing to track pieces while doing the cross and pausing to find the first F2L pair.
Cubes that lockup.
The shade of orange in the cubesmith bright set. Too much like red in low light.
R'FRF' - I almost always do a slight re-grip making it just like a R'URU'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2009)

Like: Mefferts having good service and resending replacement piece when Original 4x4 master cube centre piece breaks.

Dislikes: Mefferts sending replacement piece for wrong puzzle, with receipt for right puzzle.

Reality: They're never gonna send the right replacement piece.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Like:
White cubes

Dislike:
Black cubes


----------



## Forte (Nov 10, 2009)

Like: Potatoes 

Dislike: Eggplants


----------



## LNZ (Nov 10, 2009)

For me:

Like:

* Current state of the Australian dollar against the US dollar, UK pound and the EURO. Makes buying cubes and other puzzle products much cheaper.
* 2-look OLL/PLL
* Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4 cubes
* V-Cube 5 and 7
* The proven knowledge that I can't solve any puzzle product (apart from the 1x1x1 cube) really, really fast.
* The black Ghosthand 3x3 that I own
* Solving a megaminx
* Keyhole (empty slot) F2L
* Odd ordered cubes
* My set of four frame to cube and cube back to frame foam puzzles

Neutral:
* Having to buy a YJ 6x6 cube (as V-Cube 6 is crap)
* Full Fridrich F2L. I've tried to use it and still can't get it so far.

Negative (Dislike):
* The V-Cube 6 right out of the box
* Impossible to buy a 1x1x2, 1x1x3 and domino (2x2x3) cube cheap
* Really crap at edge pairing and there's nothing I can do about it ever
* Full Fridrich OLL and PLL (far too daunting on my brain, but could use 2-look OLL and learn full PLL instead).
* The 28 lost years in solving a 3x3


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2009)

Likes:
- Arnaud, Charlie, Joey, Thom (in alphabetical order, not order of preference )
- The above in a cupboard
- 2x2
- attempting to learn 2x2 methods
- 3x3
- knowing too many OLLs
- being inefficient at 4x4 dedges
- attempting to be good at things
- doing thousands of solves in a day
- H CLLs
- U EG Cases
- AIIs
- learning lots of BLD methods

Dislikes:
- AIIs
- not being able to do BLD
- not having any NRs
- having **** puzzles
- being inconsistent at 3x3 
- 2x2
- not being in a cupboard with Arnaud, Charlie, Joey or Thom.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 10, 2009)

Likes:
4x4x4
FMC
OH
Jfly's and hi-games.net simulators
U PLLs
some COLL cases

Dislikes:
Lockups
Pops
DNF
+2
2 Look OLL
FMC solutions over 35 moves
messing up during edge-pairing of big cube solves


----------



## Arendil (Nov 12, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Like:
> ...



 But I know I am so thats not a big deal 

Really too much of a noob to have any likes or dislikes buuut:

Likes: 

Easy crosses
Good lookahead (When it rarely hapenss for me)
PLL algs I know
Sune 
Cubes that dont explode on tile floors......


Dislikes:
the 2LookOLL Cases that take 2 algorithms
F turns


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Like: Fluros colors w/ light blue and lucky solves and 2x2.
Dislike: N-perms and cubesmith tiles on 3x3s (stickers ftw) and black faces on cubes.
Don't care: About E's and F's idk why everyone hates them.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 12, 2009)

Arendil said:


> F turns



xU


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 12, 2009)

Likes: 

Anything with M' or M2
H Perm
Z Perm
U perm
Type Cs
Type A Third Models
Type C IIs
Type F IIs
Type D IIs
Roux
ZZ
5x5x5! A lot!
Megaminx!
Bright stickers
Light green
All of Dan Cohen's cubes

Dislikes: 

M Turns
Fridrich
Sq-1
A Perms
Left R
AUF
My pyraminx
teh lockupz!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 12, 2009)

Likes: 
Pretty stickers
Good lighting
Good storeboughts
Lucky solves
1x1s

Dislikes:
Bad lighting
Computer cubes (i'll try to get better at this)
Bad stickers
N perms
E perms


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Likes:
> Pretty stickers
> 
> Dislikes:
> ...



Agree!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 12, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Like:
> White cubes
> 
> Dislike:
> Black cubes



same


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Like:
> ...


racist


----------



## rob558 (Nov 12, 2009)

like:
white cubes (its not being racist when i use black stickers instead of white stickers)
t perms 
1l oll

dislike:
g perms


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

Likes:

My amazing storebought!
Learning BLD,
Rubik's 360,
Personal bests!
Competitions,
Silicon Lubricant,
Teaching people to cube,
Clack-clack-clack-clack. Theraputic sounds!
T-Perms,
U-Perms,
V-Perms,
Y-Perms.

Dislikes:

My crappy Storebought!,
Apparant inability to get my head around BLD,
Lack of Competition for the 360,
Lockups,
Very bad lighting in my house,
People gawping at me whilst cubing,
People counting up whilst timing me,
People asking for a go,
People asking for me to explain it - Do you really want me to go through it?
People in general,
Aching wrists due to OH,
R-perms,
E-perms.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

Like: Cubes.
2nd degree burns giving me an excuse not to go to school.
Really weird colour scheme.
Dislike: Spheres.
2nd degree burns.
Sarah using almost the exact same colour scheme.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Likes:
> 
> Clack-clack-clack-clack. Theraputic sounds!



Very yes~
+1


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 12, 2009)

Like: 
Square-1
5x5
OLL skips
Sub-19 solves (19.54 just ain't cuttin it for me anymore...)
Effortless F2L where everything is paired up for me
Blindfolded solving
V perm, J(b)

Dislike: 
Effing Square-1 pieces falling out when a piece is missing (my fault, but still)
4x4 parity, and just the cube itself.
Tiled QJ's flimsy corners and heavy build
My Rubik's storebought with the orange stickers peeled off and horrible jamming
The idea of a 6x6 or 2x2
Z-Perm on big cubes


----------



## Arendil (Nov 12, 2009)

rob558 said:


> dislike:
> g perms



Definitely... though my friend disagrees.... those are his favorite. Why, I'll never know


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 15, 2009)

Like:
- R, U, T perms
- 2x2
- Pyraminx
- Pineapple

Dislike:
- Cubers on Youtube that sound like they won't hit puberty for another 3 years
- Nails getting caught under Cubesmith tiles
- My ES 4x4 that I thought would be better with lube
- Black stickers on white cubes
- Avacado


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

linkmaster03 said:


> Dislike:
> - Cubers on Youtube that sound like they won't hit puberty for another 3 years



Reminded me of someone.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha, me too, Minigoings.
Does he have like, a thousand subbers and fans?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, me too, Minigoings.
> Does he have like, a thousand subbers and fans?



Who were you thinking about? The one I was thinking about only has 89 subbers.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 15, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, me too, Minigoings.
> ...



I can think of a few different people.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Agreed. One time I just burst out laughing, totally caught me off gaurd.


----------



## nigtv (Nov 15, 2009)

likes:
Intuitive methods, even if I'm not good at them
Heavy cubes
The way that sq1 seems to not need lubing but once a year
People that treat newbies in a positive way
People that do basic editing that makes videos easier to watch
Stores that send you more than you ordered, just to be nice

Neutral:
Methods I don't know 
M/E/S turns
People not putting stickers on one face of the cube, just using the color of the plastic instead

Dislikes:
Algorithm heavy methods
The way the above seems to always be faster
The way M/E/S counts as two turns usually
when people say "I just peel off the stickers"


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 15, 2009)

Likes/often used:
* A perms
* T perm 
* random x crosses out of nowhere
* 3 move f2l insertions
* cubeing in public


Neutral:
* g perms
not much else

Dislikes/seldom used:
* n perms 
* putting f2l pieces in the wrong slot an then relising a few seconds later


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > Dislike:
> ...



Dislike that as well, but who doesn't.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > Dislike:
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > Dislike:
> ...



And, and, people who sound like they won't reach puberty for another 3 years, who are 18, memorised the first 50 digits of Pi for no reason, and can't drive?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > linkmaster03 said:
> ...



Hey!
I think I know who you're hinting at!

Hahahaha, I completely agree.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > linkmaster03 said:
> ...



I can't drive and memorized exactly 50 digits of Pi.


----------

